# Unable to edit video taken with the Sony A5100



## lwillis67 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hoping we can find a solution.  My teenage son recently purchased a Sony A5100 to film his youtube videos.  He has always edited and uploaded his completed videos on our Microsoft Windows home computer, just not with great quality results.  With this camera, it is almost impossible to work with the video.  Either everything is black - the video itself and the audio, or too slow to bother with.  I feel bad for him as, of course, he spent a lot of money on the camera.  We are running Windows 10 and it's not helping, either.  I know that one possible solution is to edit and upload from a MAC but that's just not in the budget right now.  Is there anything else we can try?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 11, 2016)

Bring it back to the shop, get your money back


----------



## jaomul (Jun 11, 2016)

It is possible the sony is using some video format the windows program cannot recognise. My first step would be to check for any possible updates to the program you are using and see if that can solve your issue

Best free video editing software: 2016's top movie making applications

The link has some options that can be downloaded, either cheaply or free,should any updates not help you


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 20, 2016)

Are you using Sony PlayMemories?
Sony eSupport - ILCE-5100 - Drivers & Software


Hmmm, I think OP is gone.


----------

